# Time to Say Goodbye



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wow, VQ... so sorry. 

Hugs, hon...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lots of hugs. i'm sure you will do what is best. it's the last gift we are able to give to those who have given us everything.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh Cathy, you are not alone in your tears. I'm so, so sorry. Iris has lived the most perfect life with your constant love. We will all mourn her loss with you.

And you will have a new guardian angel. Peace, (((((hugs))))), and comfort to you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Wishing you both a peaceful ending. ((Hugs))


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

O Dear God I understand! Ginger and I dont have much time left either - I really feel for you and will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry Cathy - enjoy this time with your lovely Iris. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cathy I am very sorry that you and Iris are at this hard point in the path of your lives. She will tell you when she is ready and it is very clear that you will listen to her message and do the loving generous thing of helping her cross the bridge.

I wish you wonderful snuggles and peaceful moments together in the meantime.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Words do not convey the the deep sympathy I feel for all you who are going through this process of separation and grief. Many of us here have been there and feel the same helplessness for you.
Do read:
http://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834

Eric


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So very sorry to hear this about sweet Iris, it's a difficult time. Hugs from Abbey and I, we will be thinking of you both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I wish that there were words to help as you face this inevitable grief.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww. VQ...I'm so terribly sorry for your sorrow of this dreaded thing that comes to us all. It's just the worst. My heart is aching for you. You're being brave for her to keep enjoying her up to the time and not spend it crying dear. I'm so very sorry. (((hugs)))

You too Pamela...such a heart breaking time. But you will be brave. I just know it. And will know when it's time to let her go. So many hugs for both of you.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of you and Iris.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish you peace and comfort in your time of sorrow...Just know she will always take up space in your heart and will be with you forever. May the days ahead be filled with love................

Laurel & Molly


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry. this is a hard time, and no words can really make it better.
We are thinking of you and Iris.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry Viking Queen to read that dear Iris is fading. I know what a heart wrenching decision it is to say good bye. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Love and hugs to you at this most difficult time.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

This is such a difficult time and my heart goes out to you. Keeping you and your lovely Iris in my thoughts.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry. This hurts so badly there are no words. I send you my support and hugs.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Very sad to let go. It sounds like you've given a great life to Iris, an she has given you so much in return. My best to you and Iris. We might have a Beagle puppy in our future...Iris is a perfect name!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh Viking Queen, I am so sorry that you are seeing the signs that it is time to begin the process of letting go and helping dear Iris to a peaceful and painfree pathway "across the bridge". Iris has always been a favorite of mine on PF - I cannot imagine how bereft you might be feeling. Sending you all the positive thoughts and warm virtual hugs that I can - and a special puppy hug for Iris, from Dulcie and from me.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh Viking Queen, we are all with you in this very difficult time. We know how hard it is, as we've all done it, and will pass through this again. May Iris' love and companionship continue to give you strength until it is time to let go; and may your love and strength ease her path. With many hugs and warm wishes.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear this. You are not alone, though it probably feels like it. My Rita went like this...just faded away. At some point, you will need to make the decision for her...it's just hard!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

VQ, I am just so sad for you at this time. You and Iris were one of the first poodle families that I remember here on PF before I even joined. Definitely thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh this is a post I have dreaded to read! I am in tears thinking of your broken heart at this time. Words can not take away the pain and the worry you feel, I just hope you know that we are all here for you and will lend a hand to lift you up if you fall and a shoulder to lean on when ever you need it! We have all been there and know time will help heal the pain but your dear Iris will always be with us in spirit! The two of you have been my inspiration and my dream is to enjoy life to the fullest with Stella as you have with sweet Iris! I hope to have as many happy, loving wonderful years with her as Iris has been with you. 
You total love and devotion to her will help her overcome this last trial and she will always be with you in your heart and memories. Sending you so many hugs tonight, you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh I'm so very sorry Cathy. The end is the hardest thing to deal with. May you have peace and comfort during this difficult time. Love and {{hugs}} to both of you. ❤


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

This is so sad. I hope you can see Iris peacefully off on her journey as we all must with our pooches. I also hope you find some peace and comfort in this time of immense grief.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dear Cathy, 

I have always been touched and inspired by the love for your beautiful, sweet Iris. I am holding you both in my prayers and in my heart. I will be thinking of you and hope that you'll come back whenever you can. You have so many friends who love and care about you both.

Love and hugs to you and Iris, 

Elisabeth


----------



## Lexigirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, Viking Queen, I am so, so sorry. :crying: It isn't easy to let our beloved fur babies go--in fact, it is the hardest things pet owners face--but be assured that you are doing the right thing for Iris. Sounds like you and Iris have had a wonderful life together, and that you took stellar care of her. She was a very lucky poodle to have had such a great mama. I will be thinking of you in the coming days, sending cyber support.

Lexigirl


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My heart is aching for you...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Saying goodbye is never easy; especially when we are talking about a soulmate who has been with you for well over a decade. It is so bittersweet because as you watch their body wear down, your mind knows that it is time to let them go. The problem is that your heart wants to hold onto them forever. Bless you for doing what is right for Iris, when the time arrives.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Such a sad time...we've all been there. I will look forward to your return to the forum, maybe with a new love. You, and others here, who are going thru this are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Cathy I am so sorry you have come to this crossroad. I will keep you in my prayers. When Silvie died unexpectedly we were gifted a children's book called Dog Heaven. My very favorite part is when the author writes that they let the dogs come back to earth to check on their family. I know that gave my children great comfort believing that Silvie comes to check in on us sometimes. I also hope that it is true.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

((((HUGS))))) It's not easy to watch them fade. Try to hold her good memories close. She has been such a wonderful friend, and you a wonderful mom!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Aw Cathy,
There is not much I can say that hasn't been said. We are beside you in spirit and love.
Hugs from Canada.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know how difficult this is. My thoughts and prayers will be with you both. xo


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this. Hold her close and we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Lots of hugs and support being sent your way. Being their guardians at a time like that was/is the hardest thing I've ever been through. But I love them and am glad to have had all the dogs in ,y life I've ever had


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dear Cathy,
When I woke up from a nap this afternoon, you were the first thing that came to my mind. My heart hurts for you, and I pray that you are doing okay. {{hugs}}


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear the time is near. When the time comes, you will know and she will be relieved. It is something that happens to all of us. You have been so good to her, and so fortunate with the amount of time you have had together. Take comfort in knowing she has had a great life with a great mom.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sorry and it is heart breaking, hugs to you both


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is so hard. Please know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

We have had a couple of little bit better days. Iris is eating a little and enjoyed a nap in the sunny back yard today along with a little ride in the car with all the windows down. A couple of her favorite things to do. We visited a lovely friend, Iris' groomer, who gave out lots of hugs and poodle kisses. She has two spoos of her own and loves Iris to pieces. She has know Iris since day one in my life with her so is also sad to see her leaving us. We shared some memories and laughs about Iris in her crazy puppy days.

It was a good day. Tomorrow will be cold and snowy so we enjoyed the warmth and sunshine while we could.

I thank you all for your care, concern and loving support. It means so much to me to have you all as my second family.

We are blessed with loving caring friends here who understand how difficult this is. They will also be with me when the time is near.

Here is a favorite picture of Iris, enjoying her back yard. Just click to enlarge and see her cute face.

I will check in from time to time. Thank you all again.

Cathy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been thinking about you so much, Cathy. Thank you for checking in and giving us an update. I'm so glad you've had some good days lately with your girl. I love that photo of her. She is such a darling girl. Sending you both more hugs!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...that is such a cute face. I'm so glad you're having some good days for her to enjoy. Thank you for keeping us updated. I know it is so hard when you have this heavy burden on your heart. You're very brave. (((hugs)))


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so happy to hear that you are having some good days, and hoping that you have many more ahead of you. In my experience this stage can go on for quite some time, and the good days are very special.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh Cathy, what a beautiful and precious picture of her. I'm glad you both have had a good couple of days. Each day is precious. I will continue praying for you..
{{hugs to you and Iris}}


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad to hear you had such a nice day yesterday. I am hoping you get a bunch more.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sorry about your beloved pooch. It's so hard to figure out WHEN. You'll know for sure though. We did with our Dusty...he wasn't well in July but it didn't seem right. We got another 6 months before he told us for SURE. It was sad, but when they are ready, it is our last gift to them. 

Many hugs for you, your family and Iris.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This must be so heart-breaking. Enjoy all the beautiful days to come. She is lucky to have you in her life. When I Hear stories like this, I can't help but wish that we, humans, were treated with the same empathy and love when we are at the end of our lives. Your baby is blessed.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

This is the hardest type of post. All our hearts are breaking with yours. We know how much you love her. This is the real bad part of loving our dogs. It doesn't sound like she is suffering so that is a blessing for her. I hope she has a peaceful loving passage. 

hugs

pr


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are going through this! Hugs!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Cathy - this is by far the hardest part of bringing a furry family member into our lives. Their entire world revolves around us and they are the exact definition of unconditional love. The gift we give to them in return is ending their pain and suffering and being with them when that time comes. She knows you love her and she will love you and be with you forever. I'm sending love and peace your way.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am joining the circle of PF family love, sorrow, and support for you and Iris. 

I am so very sorry you two are entering upon this last journey together, but at least Iris has you to guide her on her way. May the days you have left together be peaceful and sweet. I hope the happy memories will quickly push away the grief you feel. 

You two are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear. I hope you find some comfort in this very difficult time and wish Iris a peaceful passage. She will be forever in your heart.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

So sorry. I wish you be strong to pass this bad time

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh gosh my heart is broken .. Praying for you guys


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

We were so happy to win that beautiful leopard jacket earlier this year...we will always cherish that sweet present... ❤Hugs


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

VQ, so sad to hear about Iris. My eyes welled up with tears. I went through this 3 years ago (before Willow). Godspeed!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been carrying you in my heart all week, VQ, and continue to do so. It was heartening to see you post from time to time. Many hugs to you and your lovely Iris.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Once again, thank you all for your loving support. This week has been better than last week. A few days of her mostly sleeping all day except to eat, drink and potty. 

I have gotten Iris to eat by cooking for her. Ha! I poach a chicken breast in broth then when that is done I cook rice with the broth. I Chop up the chicken breast and mix it with the fully cooked rice and refrigerate it until I need it. I warm some chicken and rice in the microwave and mix in a portion of her kibble. This way her meal is more balanced and yet the chicken/rice is enticing her to eat. I feed this 3 times per day rather than our usual free feeding. For now this works. She hadn't eaten much at all for a couple of weeks, just picking at whatever was offered.

A couple of days, today was one of them, she has been more engaged in life and a little more awake. We rode in the car to do errands and she went into our local pet store to visit everyone and I could see it made her happy. Socializing and visiting has always been her favorite past time. We live in a VERY dog friendly city and some stores she has been visiting her whole life. She has little "fan clubs" where ever we go. 

Tomorrow we go to Denver to pick up a dear friend at the airport and while Iris will sleep most of the trip she will be thrilled to see Gil when we pick him up. I expect a few grins from her as well. When she sees a friend she hasn't seen in a while she grins like Arreau's Quincy and his son Joel. Cracks me up.

As long as she has some enjoyment and is not struggling to survive I will keep her with me. Of all my lovely dog companions during my life, Iris is my :love2: dog. I am at peace with whatever comes next.

Have a LOVELY Easter holiday everyone!

Viking Queen


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, this warms my heart  I'm so glad Iris is eating better and having some happy days! Have a lovely visit with your friend. Sending you and Iris love and hugs!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

This is truly wonderful news VQ! Special {{hugs}} to you and Iris! SO glad to hear this!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So glad that you are able to have a few more treasured moments with Iris.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is such a nice update Cathy - so glad to hear. Thinking of you and Iris.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a nice week she had and such wonderful meals made with love are certainly helping her enjoy life more !

Let's hope she has many more of those weeks.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that Iris is eating and more engaged. I know you treasure your time with her. Thank you for giving us this update; I have been worrying about you and Iris.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Glad to hear Iris is enjoying her meals and outings. I've been thinking of you both and holding you in the light.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

How lovingly you care for your dear Iris! Yes, I imagine the warmed chicken and rice makes her meals more enticing and a pleasure to eat. It sounds like you are providing Iris with the gentlest and most comfortable of golden days. I am so happy for you and her and may you have more of these peaceful, slower, days full of love.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Such a nice update, so happy to hear about the outings, Happy Easter to you and Iris.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for this lovely update. Love and hugs to you both.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not to hijack your thread, but Teaka is having one of those worrisome days. Just wanted to remind myself that it is part of the normal ebb and flow of a senior - these tears are silly, right?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Honey, you haven't hijacked the thread....tears necessary, not silly. So very sorry you are going through these difficult times as well. We celebrate the good days and comfort each other on the tough ones.

My heart and prayers are with you, Tiny.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Honey, you haven't hijacked the thread....tears necessary, not silly. So very sorry you are going through these difficult times as well. We celebrate the good days and comfort each other on the tough ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Cathy, I appreciate you letting me share your thread. 
I know that I am lucky that Teaka has lots of good days, but I am also too well aware how things can change in the blink of an eye. I lost Taylee at 13 yrs 2 mos, Tangee at 13 yrs 3 1/2mos, and Teaka is 13 yrs, 10 mos. I have basically been holding my breath for the past six months. Oddly I think I will feel better when she hits 14. Silly superstitious I know, but I think I will be convinced that she has a different path than her sisters once she gets past 13....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And she just played ball and had a good dinner - phew!
I tell you, I prefer it to the alternative, but riding this seesaw of good and bad days is making me dizzy!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

We are in the same situation with our Corgi, he has had a few bad days, and it is so stressful.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

West U said:


> We are in the same situation with our Corgi, he has had a few bad days, and it is so stressful.


I am so sorry to hear this. Yes, it is stressful, even when you have done this before. It just is never easy.

I will hold you in my thoughts and prayers.

Cathy


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I may be joining you guys on this journey. My 12 year old is not himself anymore. I came home from work to find him vomiting. He perked up later, but I realize that which I am trying to deny may have started without me. 

I am going to follow your examples and give him some special time and take photos and make some important memories.

Here's wishing all of us the strength and courage to walk this path, at least we don't have to walk it alone.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee, maybe we need a new sub-forum "Senior Poodle Support".
Sorry that you have to join us Borderkelpie, but like you said it helps to have friends who understand.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> I may be joining you guys on this journey. My 12 year old is not himself anymore. I came home from work to find him vomiting. He perked up later, but I realize that which I am trying to deny may have started without me.
> 
> I am going to follow your examples and give him some special time and take photos and make some important memories.
> 
> Here's wishing all of us the strength and courage to walk this path, at least we don't have to walk it alone.



We've all been there and know how it feels. Thankfully, we do have the support of others to lean on when the time comes. We're here for each other. That is what counts.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just would like to share a quick story, and say how much things have changed in how we deal with losing our beloved pets.

Back in 1985 when Rusty died from an accident, I was in total despair and shock. I wasn't even home. When I got home, that's when I found out that he was gone. I didn't even get to say goodbye. I had my hubby and other family to lean on, but no one else. No Internet friends to talk to. Only one good friend who loved her Poodles like I loved mine. Other than that, no one. I quickly went out and bought a couple of books on Pet Loss, trying to understand why my heart hurt so deeply. I also went to a special Pet Loss meeting at the Dove Lewis Clinic in Portland ( Oregon). But still, I felt alone in my grief.

We've come a long way since then, and I'm deeply appreciative that at least now we have each other to lean on for support when that difficult time does come.


----------



## Motion (Oct 27, 2015)

Happy thoughts and best wishes for all our seniors who need some extra good vibes right now. Merlyn is at that stage where his bad days are becoming more common, but thankfully the overwhelming majority are good days. It is hard to watch a dog as athletic and enthusiastic as him wobble and hold his head low. He is still as clever as ever and he perked up on Easter when he got to hunt for his Easter eggs in the kitchen!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How nice to hear Iris is enjoying her lovingly prepared meals and collecting pals from the airport. Party on! Big hugs, you!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Today is Thursday. How is Iris doing? Hope she's having a good day. ❤ {{hugs}}


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thinking of you often, Viking Queen, and all those who have posted about having elderly dogs starting to look into the sunset. I remember my last little girl's last few years and understand the ups and downs, and send compassion too all of you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yesterday was not a good day - I actually had to finally force feed her. And then all night long, it was like she was going through a checklist of ways to wake me up - including falling out of bed at 4:00 AM (she was fine, but my heart may have suffered permanent damage).
And now this morning, she is acting like a happy puppy! Hasn't eaten yet, but I am pretty sure that she will. 
The roller coaster ride continues....


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry TP. I hope she has a good day today, and that mama can rest a bit !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I don't understand it. Her attitude is good, she played ball nicely, but is not eating. I had to force feed again ?
I mean, she chewed and swallowed once I put food in her mouth, but I had to open her mouth and spoon it in, every bite...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny,

I understand EXACTLY what you are going thrrough. Have been through a lot of the same, minus the force feeding, this week. Iris quit eating treats...takes them then spits them out...even the most favorite. Is still eating the chicken rice thing I make, but not so happy about it yesterday. Night time urine leaking, she wore"protection". Several nights, quit leaking, then did it again last night. I took her out at midnight and again at 2:30 and 4:30 but still leakage, in spite of meds too. Today just sleeping. Yesterday tried to chase a bunny in the yard. Huh?...bunny chasing, really?

So sorry your kiddo is having many of the same issues plus giving you heart failure. We celebrate the good days. 

We went to Home Depot yesterday and a lady about my age (sort of oldish, hee, hee) came running up exclaiming " This is Iris, right?" Then "I am Iris too, remeber we met last summer at Home Goods." It was sweet that she remembered us and was so excited to see my Iris again. Iris snuggled up to her, leaning against her leg for petting. She does that with people she likes. It was sweet. Iris does have "fan clubs " all over town....it's quite dog friendly here.

I hope you too have some good days to celebrate. We will have a quiet day at home, I think.

((Hugs)) to you and yours, Tiny

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Tiny,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks VQ, I know that you know...
It is just so difficult trying to have any kind of life when you never know what the mood will be from them moment to moment...
Trying to debate how long I should let this go on before I bring her to the vet. If she was acting like she didn't feel well I would...I just have a big fear of "vetting them to death" as I have let happen in the past.
That was a sweet story about Iris meeting one of her fans ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Tiny,
> 
> I understand EXACTLY what you are going thrrough. Have been through a lot of the same, minus the force feeding, this week. Iris quit eating treats...takes them then spits them out...even the most favorite. Is still eating the chicken rice thing I make, but not so happy about it yesterday. Night time urine leaking, she wore"protection". Several nights, quit leaking, then did it again last night. I took her out at midnight and again at 2:30 and 4:30 but still leakage, in spite of meds too. Today just sleeping. Yesterday tried to chase a bunny in the yard. Huh?...bunny chasing, really?
> 
> ...


It's moments like that which will keep Iris with you forever...those happy, warm times to hold in your heart. (((hugs)))


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

*A message for all our 'golden oldies'*

We seem to be having a lot of our wonderful Poodles
getting closer to the bridge, so for them I wrote this;


The Bridge is waiting
And I know you must go......
I so wish that it weren't so.

Your soft sweet face
Peers up at me
And I feel so sad
That this must be.....

I WILL NOT say "Goodbye"
"Farewell" or.... whatever
Cuz it's NOT a case
Of 'Now or Never'.........

It's more a state
of "Wait and See"
Because on that 'Bridge'
Someday I'll be..........

And I know that's where
You'll wait for me.

:hug:
LRJ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And now she is playing ball, and with some encouragement from Timi, ate (one piece at a time), a decent amount!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> We seem to be having a lot of our wonderful Poodles
> getting closer to the bridge, so for them I wrote this;
> 
> 
> ...


That was really beautiful. ?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> We seem to be having a lot of our wonderful Poodles
> getting closer to the bridge, so for them I wrote this;
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful

darn it, my eyes are sweating at work again. :/


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> We seem to be having a lot of our wonderful Poodles
> getting closer to the bridge, so for them I wrote this;
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I will treasure this lovely poem. 

Cathy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And now she is playing ball, and with some encouragement from Timi, ate (one piece at a time), a decent amount!


That's a good thing. Celebrate the good things. Sleep well tonight.

Cathy


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Tears and Inspiration.*

I have been there many times. Beside both dogs and Humankind as they leave us.
Such threads as this one move me to tears and I found the inspiration to write this little salutation to all those who have lost or will lose their friends and family.

That day we met, My eyes were wet
I knew I’d found my one
The one that would so be my friend
That special need now gone
I never knew I had a space
So much in need of filling
A space you found and filled with love
Your heart so very willing
Then to you, I sang
A heartfelt quiet ovation
You came to me and then I knew
We both had found our station.

I cleaned your mess
And washed my dress
It seemed to take forever
But soon you learned
And work was less
Now you could share my home
Every place could now be yours
My heart was yours already
And we would not now, be alone


The years went by
And with a sigh
I saw a time to come
A time when we would part
Time came! and with a start!
My eyes again were wet
I bade a quiet goodbye to you
In time we'd meet, get set!
I would see your little face again
In some playful, peaceful place
A space for us, we would find
No parting, no need to fret
Forever and together
With others of our kind.

Eric.:rose-dead::crying::dog:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> I have been there many times. Beside both dogs and Humankind as they leave us.
> Such threads as this one move me to tears and I found the inspiration to write this little salutation to all those who have lost or will lose their friends and family.
> 
> That day we met, My eyes were wet
> ...


Thank you Eric, you have really touched my heart with this.

I will find comfort in reading this in the future as well.

Cathy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Today was a bit of an up and down day with little Miss Iris, but mostly it was good. It was warm, sunny and very spring like. We had a nice ride in the car, favorite thing to do, saw a couple of friends, napped in the sun together and shared a few little treats too.

Now she is sleeping by my bed. We hope to have an uneventful night.

I am grateful to have found this forum and it's kind and caring members. :angel:

Goodnight, Cathy and the Lovely Miss Iris


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Today was a bit of an up and down day with little Miss Iris, but mostly it was good. It was warm, sunny and very spring like. We had a nice ride in the car, favorite thing to do, saw a couple of friends, napped in the sun together and shared a few little treats too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teaka is doing really well now too!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

So good to hear about the good days and more good memories for all you. We took Dash to the Vet yesterday for a progress check on his DM. The Vet said "that Poodle has kept him going"!!!!


----------

